
Body cameras sees complaints against police ‘virtually vanish’, study finds - snowy
https://www.cam.ac.uk/research/news/use-of-body-worn-cameras-sees-complaints-against-police-virtually-vanish-study-finds
======
gus_massa
Interesting article. I hate when someone comments only to quote a paragraph of
the article, but I'll make an exception because reading only the title may be
polemic:

> _Researchers say this may be down to wearable cameras modifying behaviour
> through an ‘observer effect’: the awareness that encounters are recorded
> improves both suspect demeanour and police procedural compliance.
> Essentially, the “digital witness” of the camera encourages cooler heads to
> prevail._

------
tf2manu994
Can't wait for the amazing mental gymnastics that some police union will pull
to not have them made mandatory.

